# Xandor vom Haus Sevens



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I am unable to type out a long post right now but I wanted to let my friends, and the people who knew Xandor, know that he has gone to the Bridge this morning. He will leave a huge hole in this house and my heart.

Many thanks to Dennis Johnson for the opportunity to share my life with this noble dog and constant companion.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tracy, Dennis just told me. I'm so so sorry, I know how much you loved him. He was a GREAT dog. I'm so sorry for your loss.  Rest asure he had a GREAT life with you. RIP Xandor.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

So sorry to hear that Tracy. RIP Xandor


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not know you or your dog but I am truly sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you during this hurtful time. Take care of yourself.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:teary: I am very sorry Tracy. :rip: Xandor


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:rip: Xandor


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sorry for your loss((( hugs to you all


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

DoGspeed to the Bridge Xandor. Take strength from your memories and he will always be alive in your heart.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry.=(He knows you loved him very much.
Eat ice cream, it usually helps.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. My co-worker lost her Sheltie today also. God called 2 wonderful dogs back Home today. God Speed !


----------

